# 2008 Texas Haunters Dinner & SW Gathering



## TexasHaunter (Dec 9, 2005)

5th Annual Texas Haunters Dinner & Southwest Gathering

www.TexasHaunters.com

Friday & Saturday - May 24th thru 25th - Arlington, Texas

It's that time of year again! Time for the Texas Haunters Dinner & Southwest Haunters Gathering: Texas Bar-B-Q Dinner, TAHA-T-Shirt, Tote-Bag, Make&Take, Bloody Mary Makeup Demo, Live Entertainment, Haunt Tour, Door Prizes & Raffle.

Last Year close to 300 Haunters from across the Southwest made their way to Arlington for the best Bar-B-Q and live entertainment around. This year is shaping up to be even larger. More Vendors, More Sponsors, More Events and even More Bar-BQ!

Friday Night Meet & Greet
This year we have added a Friday Night Meet & Greet for you early arrivals. 
We will fire-up the grill, Turn the lights on the Main Stage for some Live Texas Music!

What a great way to spend the weekend! Make your plans now!

Hope to see you there!

TAHA Mission Statement:
To support and solicit the free exchange of information for the betterment of the Haunted Attraction Industry.​


----------



## Dan Hall (May 6, 2008)

*Texas Haunters Dinner - Sponsors & Vendors*

We would like to acknowledge the following Vendors and Sponsors
for supporting the 
2008 Texas Haunters Dinner & SouthWest Haunters Gathering

*2008 T-Shirt Sponsors*
Bloody Mary
Click n Print Tickets
MidWest Haunters Convention
MiniSpot Lights
Monster Guts


*2008 Door Prize & Raffle Sponsors*
Bity Mold Supply
Bloody Mary Make-up
Distortions
Graftobian Make-up
Happy Haunting of America DVD
HauntWorld Magazine
Haunted Media
Haunted Memories 
Froggy Fog
Midnight Syndicate
Mini Spotlight 
Monster Guts
Monster-Tronics
Morris Costumes
Oak Island Productions
Skeleton Store
Video Pilot 360
Wristband Resources

For more info go to www TexasHaunters com​


----------

